# dogs continually escaping



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have two dogs that, despite my efforts, I cannot keep them in their kennel. They figured out the latch, so i wired it shut, they have now pulled holes in the fencing on the dog run. Any suggestions on how to train them not to break out if possible or a better dog run. They tend to do it when they are bored. I run them at least 5 days a week. I'm not sure what more to do.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Buy a heavier duty dog kennal with thick chainlink wire. Also inclose the top and lay fencing on the bottom so they cant dig or climb out. Just my .02.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a dog like that. 







HAD!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, either sturdy up your kennel and dog proof it or buy an electric fence.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

get the heavy duty welded wire dog runs, some are made by Priefert i think, and then cover the top with welded wire. I had this exact same problem and when i changed my dog run kennels, problem solved. the problem with chain link, even the heavy duty stuff is once a dog knows it can get out, it will do all it can to get out again and will try and pick at the wire holding down the chain link to the frame and eventually they will get out again. the only thing that will hold them in for sure is the welded wire kennel panels.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my puppy. So I took a piece of plywood and some 2x4s and mounted the plywood to the chain-link using bolts. This kept her from chewing on the fence, and from being able to slip under it.

*** I went to Home Depot and bought their scrap wood for super cheap (instead of buying a 4 x 8 sheet for lots of $ ***


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The heavy duty welded wire is an excellent solution is you wanna spend a few bucks. If your looking for a cheap fix. Put them on a chain inside the kennel, but i wouldn't put two dogs on chains in 1 kennel. That's just a train wreck waiting to happen. With the latch, you may need to get a different style that you can drop a rod down it to keep it locked, i've never seen a dog figure out that style, or worse case, put a padlock on it. Also, another cheep solution is wear the dogs out more often. Most tired dogs will stay in a kennel fairly well but a bored dog will find a way out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> The heavy duty welded wire is an excellent solution is you wanna spend a few bucks. If your looking for a cheap fix. Put them on a chain inside the kennel, but i wouldn't put two dogs on chains in 1 kennel. That's just a train wreck waiting to happen. With the latch, you may need to get a different style that you can drop a rod down it to keep it locked, i've never seen a dog figure out that style, or worse case, put a padlock on it. Also, another cheep solution is wear the dogs out more often. Most tired dogs will stay in a kennel fairly well but a bored dog will find a way out.


I'd advise against chaining a dog inside a kennel. The best bear dog I ever hunted with met his end that way......he bailed over the top and didn't quite have enough chain to reach the ground on the other side. RIP 

My kennels are built out of some heavy duty chain link, heavier than anything you can find in the home stores. With a welded wire top and a concrete floor, in 20 years I've housed scores of hounds and never had one escape.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

Kevin D said:



> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > The heavy duty welded wire is an excellent solution is you wanna spend a few bucks. If your looking for a cheap fix. Put them on a chain inside the kennel, but i wouldn't put two dogs on chains in 1 kennel. That's just a train wreck waiting to happen. With the latch, you may need to get a different style that you can drop a rod down it to keep it locked, i've never seen a dog figure out that style, or worse case, put a padlock on it. Also, another cheep solution is wear the dogs out more often. Most tired dogs will stay in a kennel fairly well but a bored dog will find a way out.
> ...


same here, if your dog is escaping then the chain could harm him if it gets hung up on the chain link. i have seen dogs climb over chain link and hav hear of dogs hanging themselves just on their collar going over the top so be carefull bout putting anything on the dog if he is an escape artist. it could come back to hurt him if he gets hung up either going over the top or trying to squeeze through a hole.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I should've explained my self a bit more, sorry guys. When chaining a dog inside of a kennel, you don't give the dog enough chain to be able to hang themselves. You make the chain long enough that he can move around inside but short enough that he can't climb up the sides. It's definately not ideal but as a quick fix til you can get something better it can work. It's better then the dog running around town.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have this same problem with my dog, when a storm comes in he goes bat crap crazy makes holes in the chain leak fence. I have done something similar as Bax, I took the sheets and cut in half and put them on the bottom of the kennel.


----------

